# Necklaces FAO Caitlin (Little Gemma)



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Here are some hastily taken pics of some of the doggy necklaces I make. I can also make them as human necklaces or bracelets.

These are Bambi and Harley's charm necklaces that I made them for Christmas









Some more charm necklaces, a Pirate themed one, two star and pearl themed ones for two dogs belonging to the same family, (named Star and Pearl!) and rainbow pearls









Various linked necklaces


















Double stranded necklaces









Multiple stranded necklaces









Except for the second picture,yhey are showing up at about life-sized, so the linked styles would be ideal for Gemma, as they are really dainty. I can make any of the styles with any of the beads, and I have a HUGE selection of charms (I think I am slightly addicted to buying charms lol)
Big thank you to my lovely daughter for taking the pics for me.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow Stella they are great! You're talented.
I just adore the multiple stranded necklaces, they are fabulous!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, those are gorgeous! You are truly talented. I especially love the second beaded one on the last picture. That one is beautiful. Light pink and white are my favorite colors necklaces and collars. How wide is that one? I might have to get her more used to wearing durable collars first though, because right now whenever she wears her kitty collar she scratches at it like crazy. I fear she might break a necklace with her scratching.

I looked at the ribbon supply site you linked me to as well. There's a few styles there that I really love, but I have to decide which one is my favorite, lol. So many to choose from!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I can make any of them in white and pink pearls, I even have smaller pearls too like the peach pearl and stars necklace. The 3 strand pink pearls in the last photo is about 18mm wide.
They are threaded on nylon coated wire, which itself is unbreakable, my two haven't managed to scratch any of theirs undone.....yet!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

The three strand pink and white pearl necklace is really pretty... I'm so tempted, lol. Is it possible to do one in those colors with smaller beads? So it's more close to like 10mm wide or so? Only downside is I'll be so sad when she grows out of it! Guess I'll just have to buy a bigger one later too.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I love the multi stranded one as well! What do you charge for those Stella?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG! i want one! XD how much?  x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They are individually made to order, so the prices vary depending on size, how many connectors you want and if you want a fancy design, as these take me longer to make lol.
Chi sized ones are between £5 and £10 for the multi strands, single strand linked ones are £3.50 (I can make these double or triple for bigger dogs too) and the charm ones vary on how many/which charms you want.
Glass pearls, glass crystals, clear glass beads and wooden beads in 4mm or 6mm are all the same price, 8mm are slightly more. I can do acrylic beads for less. I can also do sterling silver charms, real pearls and Swarovski crystals (for the uber spoilt dog!) but they cost a* lot* more and don't come in such a wide range of colours.

I will offer free postage to all Chihuahua people members, as long as you promise to refer people to my website (when it is finally up and running!) when they admire your dogs stunning jewellery


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Love these !!! i saw the pic of Gemma with hers on and i came over here to have a look  . i will message you later. i want to order one for Tootsie


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

im gonna get some too!  x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Just let me know what you would like, and your dogs neck size and I'm happy to make it.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Where's the website plz .... would love to see the full range.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL I don't have a website yet! Will let you all know as soon as it is done.


----------

